# Question on mineralizing soil



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

It's almost winter here in Ohio and it's too cold to mineralize soil outside. Is there a procedure I can use inside? I'm thinking it will be April or even May before I can dry the soil outside. There's no rush as I won't have the tank until after the Holidays but I hope to have it before warm weather comes. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can mineralize soil indoors the same as outdoors...it just takes longer and you have to put up with having soil in your house. If you have kids...this could get REALLY problematic.


----------

